# Among Stars- An open spaceship RP



## NotaThota (May 22, 2019)

I tried this rp on a different site a long time ago, it went pretty well before. Sorry if this is too long or anything, please give a short description of your fursona/ character when you enter, please keep it clean, I'd much prefer that. Thank you very much and welcome among the stars.
So heres the story:

Its far in the future and our homeplanet has been destroyed, there is a large ship in which only a select lucky few were allowed on. It has all the amenities needed for survival and a few recreational areas. Its a large light grey metal ship with a few large rooms, dormitories, food court, gymnasium, small cinema and of course engine rooms where most people cannot set foot in unless absolutely necessary. There are a few virtual reality rooms based on an artificial outdoors and it all seems so peaceful. Theres a festival coming up in a few days time and many animals are hard at work training to do perfpormances at the festival. However, lately there have been rumors that their homeplanet is not actually destroyed but these 'lucky few' were sent on a suicide mission to find a new home. But those were just rumors, right?


----------



## Baalf (Jun 1, 2019)

When you say space, I think aliens. If I were to join, could I use an alien character, or do they need to be anthro.


----------



## NotaThota (Jun 2, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> When you say space, I think aliens. If I were to join, could I use an alien character, or do they need to be anthro.



Go ahead, as long as its not too crazy its completely fine!


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2019)

i would love to do that


----------



## NotaThota (Jun 3, 2019)

The Universe said:


> i would love to do that


Thats great, if you could do a short description of your fursona/ character that would be perfect, once we have enough people (maybe 3?) Then we can start


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2019)

Universe alien celestial dragon with semi cosmic powers


----------



## Baalf (Jun 3, 2019)

NotaThota said:


> Go ahead, as long as its not too crazy its completely fine!



It's basically a Sapient sandwurm type creature. Is that too crazy?


----------



## NotaThota (Jun 9, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Universe alien celestial dragon with semi cosmic powers


Would you mind giving a few more details? Personality, Name, specifics of powers etc. Just something short, I could give an example


----------



## NotaThota (Jun 9, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> It's basically a Sapient sandwurm type creature. Is that too crazy?


No thats completely fine


----------



## NotaThota (Jun 9, 2019)

As an example for a character description:
Red is an anthro maned wolf with red fur and a long dark brownish red mane. She's very tall (6'4) but quite slim. Shes practical and deadpan with a sarcastic sense of humour, she's also argumentative but is a born leader. She likes fighting, high energy games and exploring. She finds the spaceship incredibly boring and spends most of her time in the gym. She eats meat, usually raw and cooks it herself. She is transgender and straight.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 9, 2019)

Like this?

Roper is a Maulwerf Schlang, a large 8-ft long sandworm with a head that looked like a strange hybrid all of a pig and a mole, garnering the tiny eyes and nose of a mole, but lower tusks and small boar-like ears. He also has fur covering his face and trailing along his backside. Because he doesn't have arms, he is often used for tasks that involve pushing and pulling. He is slow minded, but not stupid. He tries to learn of those around him.


----------

